

Graph.tk - breck
http://graph.tk/

======
undershirt
For those who don't know, all Macs come with "Grapher"; it's really good.
Here's a Grapher screenshot of the equation used in Graph.tk:

[http://i.imgur.com/ql0Y23a.png](http://i.imgur.com/ql0Y23a.png)

Having shared that, this is a really cool thing for the web.

~~~
fphilipe
Grapher is such a handy tool. Unfortunately, it hasn't received any updates
since its introduction. There are a couple bugs, e.g. when right clicking on
an equation in the sidebar, the context menu does not appear properly.

------
davidjohnstone
Tip: Round the x and y values of grid lines to the nearest pixel so that you
don't have the effect where most of them are drawn over two rows/columns of
pixels. It makes it look much sharper.

~~~
w0utert
Interestingly, the expressions are the same, but the graphs are not, which
means one of the two is wrong.

------
girvo
I haven't seen a .tk domain in years... You used to be able to get a free
domain (with ads overlayed) on it.

~~~
finnn
They're still available for free, no ads on it, but if you get too much
traffic or something they yank the DNS and point it at an ad server

~~~
Deathmax
With the reason "Abuse and Copyright Infringement" no less. If you attempt to
re-register the domain, it will either be unavailable or become a premium
domain for which you need to pay.

------
DanielRibeiro
Comments from two years ago, when this first came out:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2120610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2120610)

Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2110106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2110106)

------
3rd3
The interactive formula rendering is done using MathQill by the way.

[1] [http://mathquill.com/](http://mathquill.com/)

------
beefsack
It looks like the last commit was a couple of years back so this isn't very
new, though I hadn't seen it before and it's very impressive.

[https://github.com/aantthony/graph.tk](https://github.com/aantthony/graph.tk)

------
meowface
First .tk not to be used for spam or malware in years!

Great web app, though.

~~~
pmarin
No. Tcl uses this domain. www.tcl.tk

------
cwhitaker01
dot tk... as a kid, did anyone else enjoy getting their first (free) domain
from that register?

~~~
meowface
Yep. I even have a few free 4-letter domains from it, which is rather rare
nowadays for any TLD (though probably not too valuable here, especially since
you can't really do "-tk" domain hacks).

~~~
gberger
What do you mean by "-tk" domain hacks?

~~~
djm_
del.icio.us was a "domain hack". He's talking about the fact it is hard to
construct one with a .tk domain as there are so few English words that end
with tk (if any?).

~~~
kristopolous
tcl.tk?

~~~
meowface
That's one of the very few exceptions. I don't think any words in English end
in -tk, and few end in -t[vowel][k-sound].

------
infinitebattery
This reminds me of another website (which I use frequently)

[https://www.desmos.com/](https://www.desmos.com/)

Everyone should check it out.

------
pramodliv1
See Desmos
[https://www.desmos.com/calculator](https://www.desmos.com/calculator) if you
need to store and share graphs.

~~~
tuzemec
Nice one. Wish I can easily grab a certain generated graph and use it as a
waveform in a synth. Just for... science.

------
davorak
Pretty cool. Posted by the author? Do you cut off rendering purposefully when
axis gets around 1x10^153 or is that an artifact of the program?

------
maaarghk
Consider changing the TLD, as sites such as Facebook block sharing free
domains for spam reasons. Tried to share this with some friends, no dice.

~~~
aantthony
Yep, I'm changing it to equation.io as soon as I get the new one working.

------
ret
The sample plot is wrong. Domain of sin x + log(x+1) derivative is R - {-1},
so there must not be any vertical line at x = -1.

~~~
dTal
Most graphers have that problem - detecting a discontinuity numerically isn't
trivial.

------
palpitation
Any references on who had used this? The web page totally phugges my browser
(Chrome).

------
tudborg
Fun fact: Facebook won't let you post this domain. Maybe the .tk ?

------
sidcool
How can I draw a circle using this app?

~~~
swah
r=1, check the ? (help)!

------
ye
The quality of graphs is pretty bad.

[http://i.imgur.com/sRyxzN5.png](http://i.imgur.com/sRyxzN5.png)

Compare it to WolframAlpha

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=d%2Fdx%28sin%28x*x%29+%...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=d%2Fdx%28sin%28x*x%29+%2B+log%28x+%2B1+%29%29)

~~~
andrewryno
If you change the x-axis to be roughly the same range as on graph.tk, it turns
out like this:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=d%2Fdx%28sin%28x*x%29+%...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=d%2Fdx%28sin%28x*x%29+%2B+log%28x+%2B1+%29%29+x%3D-300..300)

